# Hunting packs



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has ever used the Dwight Schuh "Mega pack". It looks like you can't beat it for the price, and options it has. I was looking on-line at Cabela's, and the reviews seem to be postive. What hunting packs do you guys prefer? And what's your opion on the Dwight Schuh pack? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think if you used a pack designed by Dwight, you'd be happy..... I looked at his packs online too and really liked em. I haven't gone in and laid hands on one at Cabelas but I'd guess they're pretty good. I have a buddy that is a sales guy for Badlands so when I finally buy a hunting pack, I'll probably pick up one of those..... they're really comfy and have a lot of "options" for packing bows, rifles, and all your other gear. I've used them on scouting trips and man, it was lots better than just throwing random stuff in a daypack and going. If you pick up the Schuh, let us know how you like the pack.... I'd definitely consider getting a pack from Cabelas if it has a bunch of positive reviews on it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've owned a Dwight Schuh pack since 1986. I bought one of the first ones he came out with on the old Peak1 frame design. I still use it and still prefer it to others for some applications. The Badlands stuff is hard to beat as well. I own three of those packs.

Besides, Dwight is my favorite bowhunting human on the planet so why wouldn't I own his pack? :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've owned a Dwight Schuh pack since 1986. I bought one of the first ones he came out with on the old Peak1 frame design. I still use it and still prefer it to others for some applications. The Badlands stuff is hard to beat as well. I own three of those packs.
> 
> *Besides, Dwight is my favorite bowhunting human on the planet so why wouldn't I own his pack?* :wink:


What? I thought I was. I am crushed.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Besides, Dwight is my favorite bowhunting human on the planet so why wouldn't I own his pack? :wink:


I still have that visual in my mind of Looking up as I heard "Is Darrin here?" (at the ATA show) and seeing Dwight standing there. I swear it was like when Joe Namath knocked on the Brady's door asking for Bobby. That is the comparison that I came up with then and I am sticking to it.

I have the Horn Hunter pack from Tilby and really like it. I had a badlands 2200 before but didn't like it near as much as the Horn Hunter. Badlands has since improved it and it has much better access to the pockets than it did before.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I really want to start hunting the high country, so I'll need a good pack to do it. I've ordered the pack from Cabela's should be here in 5-8 days. Can't wait.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I still have that visual in my mind of Looking up as I heard "Is Darrin here?" (at the ATA show) and seeing Dwight standing there. I swear it was like when Joe Namath knocked on the Brady's door asking for Bobby. That is the comparison that I came up with then and I am sticking to it.


That made my whole trip. Dwight is my hero and he loves me.  8)

I love you too Pro, but not like I love Dwight. :wink:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Now wait a miniute (I never have known how to spell that word) I thought I was your favorite with Dwight in a close second, at least that is what you tell me when we go camping together. That was a coot moment at the ATA. I am a pack fetish anonymous member and have not never been clean. I own the schute, horn hunter, every pack badlands made, ogio (to mix in with the nature hikers) and more than a half dozen other mixed brands. I do use them all for different reasons I haven't used the Dwight pack for quite a while, but it is a good design for a variety of reasons. (I do use it when we go tree stand hanging, so I retract my last statement about not using it much latley)


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Use a Rancho Safari combined. great back pack and cattaquiver .Quiver holds up to 6 arrows and don't have to carry the old bow quiver. The only thing I feel is a negitive is my legs are kinda short. and when I set down The pack rides up. But for hunting out west it's been great..


----------



## HardCore (Apr 6, 2008)

I use the largest Horn Hunter (I think 3000 cubic inch?) pack and tie the Catquiver to it. It works great. The pack is awesome!!! I love it. You can throw all you need for hunting any situation in it and it is very comortable. It isn't good for long multi day hunts, you'ld need a 5000 or 6000 cubic inch pack for longer hunts. 

But for short term hunts or overnighters this pack has been worked to death and still holds up. I love having the Catquiver on it as well......Oh and I packed out an elk with it too and it handled it flawlessly.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I also have used one of the origional Dwight Schuh packs I bought back in 91' or 92' (from Dwight himself at a outdoor show). It has been a great pack and I have hauled a ton of stuff with it including several deer and elk for myself and friends. It is starting to show its age though and this year I went looking for a new pack. It seems like the Schuh model changed manufactures and the new model doesn't seem to be as good as the old ones. I ended up getting a Badlands 2200 and hope that it works as well and gets to haul out as much game out as the old Schuh pack.

Mark


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

eberlestock for me...

http://www.eberlestock.com/J107%20Dragonfly.htm


----------

